# Advice needed about Possible Divorce



## outofideas2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Married since October 09. I cheated with two women (One night stands). No Kids/House

81 days from discovery date. She had to pry each one out of me as I was so fearful of the consequences. She moved back with her parents (7 Hours Away) and we have been talking once a week on Fridays. 

At first the word Divorce was never to be discussed and she was a willing partner in working through it. I attended counselling, stopped drinking, and just tried to wait out the hurricane. 

She took a trip out of town to see friends as I continued to go to AA Meetings and Church. I call her on Thursday to see how the trip is going and she just comes out with "I want a Divorce". 

Mind you I have not seen here in nearly 2.5 months as I wanted to give her as much space as possible. She has no problem forgiving me for the cheating but she believes I'm not remorseful and would cheat on her again in the future. 

I need help. My plan was go meet her for July 4th weekend and spend some time hatching an action plan. But this has thrown me out of the box. 

Her Birthday is Monday and i'm going to surprise her. She has agreed to have a conversation about divorce and what steps need to be taken. 

I need ideas, thoughts, prayers, miracles, anything that can remotely help. This is the woman I was meant to be with I was too immature to see that. 

Thanks for listening!


----------

